# Happy Homeroom - Event Courses Question



## Chiana (Mar 6, 2019)

Does anyone know if it is possible to at least pass the event courses while they are avaiable without the actual fortune cookie items.  I have crafted every single item possible, so I would have the next highest point value items available for the room.  The White Gothic event is over in a few days and I would like to get the medlas from it but have only a couple of white gothic items and only one of the three needed for the first level.  I do not want to risk wasting a ticket until I know I can at least get a passing score.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 6, 2019)

I did the Gladys coure with 2 required items and 1 non-required item and got 227/230 (almost perfect) which I got 2 medals for if that helps clarify, so I’d say at least 1 correct item will help you pass, but you won’t get all 3 medals sadly.


----------



## Nougat (Mar 6, 2019)

Yeah, you'll just get less medals.. So if you have passes enough to do the courses, why not! But you'll just get less medals and reach the next level less quickly.


----------



## Chiana (Mar 6, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Yeah, you'll just get less medals.. So if you have passes enough to do the courses, why not! But you'll just get less medals and reach the next level less quickly.



That is true about slowing progress down, but I was thinking some of the time limited ones are additional points we might not be able to earn otherwise.  I may have to pick one and gamble.


----------



## Nougat (Mar 6, 2019)

Chiana said:


> That is true about slowing progress down, but I was thinking some of the time limited ones are additional points we might not be able to earn otherwise.  I may have to pick one and gamble.



Yeah, might be the best option.. It would cost a lot to get all those items out of the cookies, knowing how many duplicates everyone gets..


----------



## Chiana (Mar 6, 2019)

I wonder if we can make it to a higher level by doing the events, or will we reach the same cap on levels?  Is there a benefit to doing the events is what I am wondering.


----------

